# Scissors small enough for Altoid tin kits



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I posted a request in the wanted section of Craigslist for tins of all sizes, including Altoid tins since I don't eat Altoids. One man had a mother lode (over 100 Altoid tins) and now I am working on my first kits. I plan on making some of these in multiples, one for each BOB.

I have a Swiss army knife with scissors on it, but I am wanting some excellent scissors to put in my kits. I want the fishing kit, sewing kit, first aid kit to each have a pair of scissors. Do you know the problem? Does anyone anywhere make a pair of scissors that will fit in my kits? Or does anyone have any other ideas that will fit the tin?

Maybe this is redundant, and maybe I need to just think of using my Swiss Army knife scissors. But with this many tins, I am considering making and selling some kits, which is part of my interest in scissors that will fit.

One Swiss army knife for me though still leaves the rest of my kits without. I have gotten knives for the others, but still wonder about this.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Slip-N-Snip-Original-Folding-Safety-Scissors/dp/B005J091G0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391897135&sr=8-3&keywords=folding+pair+of+scissors

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Small-Folding-Scissors-Pocket-Cutter-for-Travel-Crafts-Emergency-/400586655373










No idea of the quality but they might do the job.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Check out the ladies section where they got that makeup stuff. Should be some in there that'll fit. Just gotta watch them finger holes, mine don't fit somea them.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

backlash said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Slip-N-Snip-Original-Folding-Safety-Scissors/dp/B005J091G0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391897135&sr=8-3&keywords=folding+pair+of+scissors
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Small-Folding-Scissors-Pocket-Cutter-for-Travel-Crafts-Emergency-/400586655373
> 
> ...


The price on the scissors from Amazon is hard to beat: 2 for $5.00. Ebay: $1.99 each.

I am going to order some. Thanks.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Ebay is ultimately cheaper factoring in that there is a discount for shopping with this seller for the first time, and shipping is cheaper! Ordered!


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Those little scissors are great. Before you spend that much check out the sewing notions at your local Walmart, or other such box store. You may find them under a dollar. If you want REALLY good sharp ones visit your local stitching store, cross stitch. Those of us that do needlework take our scissors very seriously. 
Moose


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Moose33 said:


> Those little scissors are great. Before you spend that much check out the sewing notions at your local Walmart, or other such box store. You may find them under a dollar. If you want REALLY good sharp ones visit your local stitching store, cross stitch. Those of us that do needlework take our scissors very seriously.
> Moose


I have done a number of cross-stitch pieces in my days, but that was before I bought my house. I have some sharp scissors for stitching as well as sewing, but I have never had any that were small enough to fit in an Altoid tin. I also know there are much more expensive scissors than mine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If you like SHARP scissors then check out the local craft/sewing shops. Embroidery scissors are small and SHARP.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Check out the companies that offer flytying supplies as well


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I highly recommend the Leatherman Micra or Leatherman Style CS for your kit. They both have several features including a scissor in a 2.5" long package. They cost around $20 new but can be had used on eBay for cheap. I have 4 or 5 and carry one with me everywhere, everyday. I picked up one of them on eBay for $5 shipped.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I carry a Leatherman Squirt on my keyring.
I was trying to bend a ground pin on a power cord and broke the pliers.
Went to Leatherman .com and downloaded the return form.
Mailed it back and a week later had a new one.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

the sewing section of wal marts & other dept stores sell 'embrodery' scissors, very small, with very fine tips. The folding one shown from amazon if a couple dollars at my wal mart - I have several. Quality varies, so you may have to get several & use them before you get a good pair, but once you do they will last a while. They fit nicely in a small pill bottle sewing kit I made up.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Ebay?

I always wonder how many of the items for sale are stolen.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I highly recommend the Leatherman Micra or Leatherman Style CS for your kit. They both have several features including a scissor in a 2.5" long package. They cost around $20 new but can be had used on eBay for cheap. I have 4 or 5 and carry one with me everywhere, everyday. I picked up one of them on eBay for $5 shipped.


I can vouch for the Style CS. Very sharp and useful.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

http://surgical-instruments-supplies.medical-supplies-equipment-company.com/product/eye-scissors-ribbon-type-pointed-tips-straight-41in-blade_20302.html

Not sure what type of quality you are looking for, but I use these for some ophthalmology procedures and they would fit in your container. If you think your going to be trimming any tissues...the cost is worth it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> http://surgical-instruments-supplies.medical-supplies-equipment-company.com/product/eye-scissors-ribbon-type-pointed-tips-straight-41in-blade_20302.html
> 
> Not sure what type of quality you are looking for, but I use these for some ophthalmology procedures and they would fit in your container. If you think your going to be trimming any tissues...the cost is worth it.


drfacefixer, now these are very special scissors, and they could probably serve well in first aid kits, but at $56.05, I am going to pass. Now someone who is a trained surgeon might want these. I am not a trained surgeon and it is a little late in my life to consider that.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Weedy, did you ever find the scissors? If not I've got some (3-4) I can send you. I'll pay the postage. They are NIP.

They are left over from a class I taught at the local YWCA. 
Moose


----------

